# Spring steelies



## Gus123 (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks like we should be getting the first runs of steelhead into the cheboygan river and the ocquioc this week temperatures are going to be on the 40s. Iv got the rod and reel ready to go cant wait.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Gus123 said:


> Looks like we should be getting the first runs of steelhead into the cheboygan river and the ocquioc this week temperatures are going to be on the 40s. Iv got the rod and reel ready to go cant wait.


Good luck let us know how you do


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Good luck. Got the itch bad myself might run up on the weekend to the A.


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

I wouldnt waste your time on the ocqueoc until hammond bay thaws out. Same thing every year you may pick up one or two holdovers. but you dont get a real good push until the bay is thawed out.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

Anyone know how ice conditoins are on the Thunder Bay, cheboygan, or Ocqueoc? Are they all clear all the way down to the lake? Any shelf ice to deal with?


----------



## Gus123 (Oct 11, 2014)

The cheboygan is open but so far just hold overs hangen out. The ocqueoc was still totally iced up earlier this week.


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

It'll be mid April for those rivers


----------



## jakek82 (Mar 25, 2015)

Is there any update since on the condition of the Oqueoc? I would hope it the ice would be pushed out by now? at least out of the river...


----------



## Gus123 (Oct 11, 2014)

A guy posted earlier that the steelies wont run there tell the ice is off Hammond pay


----------



## jakek82 (Mar 25, 2015)

I was hoping that someone would have mentioned that in a reply. My bad. Is it out? Can't drive 70 miles to see if ice is pushed out.
Thank you to anyone that can help.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

As of yesterday. It still appears to be a good amount of ice up that way. I noticed the creeks and feeders of the Ausauble to still be iced over yesterday also. 

What day are you fishing? 

There are plenty of other rivers and streams south of there that are productive.


----------



## jakek82 (Mar 25, 2015)

I am coming over sunday. I had a couple people cancel on me to go down to manistee, and Sturgeon hasnt been producing to much lately, so I wanted to try a new river. Thank you so much for the help. Seems like everyone here is afraid to help me, like I'm gonna come take all their fish. I release 99% of my fish, and 100% of the hens. Im not a fish monger. thanks again for the help. could you PM me the link for that NOAA page please.


----------



## Gus123 (Oct 11, 2014)

Ya im only a 10 minute drive away the ice in the river is out but no fish yet


----------



## jakek82 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks man!


----------



## Gus123 (Oct 11, 2014)

As of yesterday i got the firsy report of steelhead in the ocquioc so i know where im spending my free time


----------



## jakek82 (Mar 25, 2015)

Great, I should have went over. I didn't because I was informed that there was still ice pack and no fishes really coming in. Dang it!


----------



## Gus123 (Oct 11, 2014)

Up until yesterday thats what i had been told then one of my buddies caught a nice 25 incher. He was probably only a half mile up stream from the mouth so it was a pritty fresh fish


----------



## jakek82 (Mar 25, 2015)

Dang it Dang it Dang it!!!!


----------



## krob (Dec 11, 2003)

Can I ask what the bait of choice is this time year?


----------



## Gus123 (Oct 11, 2014)

The guy who i talked to was floating spawn under a bobber


----------



## krob (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks, ill be up that way next week. Hoping to get some fishing done, not many choices.


----------



## Gus123 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yep ill be steelhead fishen until trout season opens then ill switch gears


----------



## Gastro399 (Apr 5, 2009)

I will be up fishing both rivers hope to get some a
Action!!!


----------



## Gus123 (Oct 11, 2014)

Im headed to cheboygan tonight ill get done


----------



## krob (Dec 11, 2003)

How did you do?


----------



## Gus123 (Oct 11, 2014)

Not great saw one jump that was it


----------



## krob (Dec 11, 2003)

At the Dam?
Many people?
Im headed up Thursday


----------



## Gus123 (Oct 11, 2014)

Ya at the dam there was a few people and not much action


----------



## krob (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks for the info.


----------

